# amoïnar i preocupar



## panjabigator

Hola a tothom,

Em topo ara amb una pregunta sobre aquestes paraules.  Acabo de utilitzar preocupar amb la meva coordinadora i ella em va dir "amöinar."  Em podeu dir de aquestes paraules que quines us senten més?  És preferible fer servir aquesta que no té sinònim a castellà?

A reveure!
PG


----------



## BoigOGeni

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Amoïnar es traduïx com _quitar el sueño_ castellà. Per a mi signifiquen el mateix[/FONT]


----------



## NoOrK

Són totalmente el mateix. 

Salut!


----------



## xupxup

> Em topo ara amb una pregunta sobre aquestes paraules. Acabo de utilitzar preocupar amb la meva coordinadora i ella em va dir "amöinar." Em podeu dir de aquestes paraules que quines us senten més? És preferible fer servir aquesta que no té sinònim a castellà?


Topo ara amb un dubte sobre aquestes paraules. Acabo *d'*utilitzar preocupar amb la meva coordinadora i ella *m'ha dit "amoïnar*". Em podeu dir quina *d'*aquestes paraules (us senten) (sentiu?) més? És preferible fer servir aquesta que no té sinònim *en* castellà?

Suposo que en el context que l'has fet servir tu són exactament el mateix. Per exemple, podem dir igualment "Estic molt preocupat per l'examen", o "Estic molt amoïnat per l'examen". També podem dir "No et preocupis, home!" o "No t'hi amoïnis, home!" En aquest cas suposo que a Vic deu ser normal fer servir aquest verb, en altres zones t'asseguro que no.
Però amoïnar també té un sentit de molestar, emprenyar, que no té preocupar. Per exemple una mare pot renyar els fills i dir-los "Joan, vols deixar la Maria tranquila? No l'amoïnis més!" en aquest cas no podria dir mai "No la preocupis més"

No sé si m'explico gaire bé, només espero no haver-te amoïnat amb la correció


----------



## panjabigator

Sí que expliques molt bé Xupxup, i clar que no m'amoïna quan em corregiu!  Per cert, no em consto perquè ha de ser "en castellà" i no "a castellà."  Em pots explicar-ho?


----------



## Lohengrin

Per a mi l'explicació de *xupxup *és molt vàlida. 
També es diu *amoïnar *quan has tingut un disgust amb algú, per exemple, i et sap greu la situació: 
_En Joan està molt amoïnat des que es va barallar amb tu._ 
Aquí jo tampoc no faria servir *preocupat*.


----------



## panjabigator

Però en aquesta exemple de "en Joan," seria correcte fer servir _preocupar_ en castellà, oi?


----------



## Lumia

En principi, la diferència entre els dos verbs és d'intensitat: en el cas d'_amoïnar _és una cosa que et fa estar intranquil, en el de _preocupar_ la intensitat és més forta i és una cosa que t'arriba a obsessionar i t'absorbeix. Ras i curt, una cosa que _amoïna_ pot arribar a _preocupar_.

Ara bé, sí que és cert que hi ha zones (i parlants) en les quals el verb _amoïnar_ no s'utilitza com a sinònim de _preocupar_ i sí de _molestar_ (per tant sempre diran _preocupar_) o s'utilitza molt poc.

En el cas del parlar de Vic i comarca, el verb segueix ben viu i és molt habitual.

En castellà, l'equivalent podria ser _*inquietar*_ per a _amoïnar_ i *preocupar* per a _preocupar_. En el cas del valor de "molestar", l'equivalent seria *importunar* o directament *molestar*.


----------



## Lohengrin

panjabigator said:


> Però en aquesta exemple de "en Joan," seria correcte fer servir _preocupar_ en castellà, oi?


Jo al menys no ho deia en aquest sentit, crec que en castellà diria "está (muy) afectado", o quelcom de semblant. (També en català es diu, _està afectat_, és clar; però em sembla que *amoïnat *ja inclou aquest matís, a més del de preocupació.)


----------



## jazyk

> Sí que expliques molt bé Xupxup, i clar que no m'amoïna quan em corregiu! Per cert, no em consto perquè ha de ser "en castellà" i no "a castellà." Em pots explicar-ho?


Crec que _a _és sols possible amb llocs concrets: a Espanya, a Catalunya, etc., sobretot amb els articles definits: a la cambra, al llit, a la casa, però en aquesta ambra, en aquest llit, en aquella casa.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

He llegit aquest fil una mica per sobre perquè tinc feina, però veig que ningú no ha fet cap comentari sobre el verb _patir_ o el _passar pena_ de les Illes. 

Em fa l'efecte que molta gent fa servir _amoïnar_ com a sinònim de _patir_. Què me'n dieu?


----------



## Lumia

_Amoïnar-se_, _patir, neguitejar-se, anguniar-se/anguniejar-se,_ _passar ànsia / passar pena..._ en alguns contextos poden ser intercanviables o estar molt relacionats (perquè quan ens amoïnem molt acabem passant ànsia i patim, per exemple) i potser hi ha parlants que han simplificat el seu vocabulari i en fan servir un substituint d'altres en tots els contextos. De fet, la diferència entre molts d'aquests verbs és molt lleu de matís i la intensitat és una cosa molt personal, per tant el que per a una persona requeriria usar _amoïnar-se_ per a una altra és clarament un ús de _patir_.

Tampoc no sé si és una qüestió dialectal. Vull dir que en algun parlar, més o menys localitzat, _amoïnar-se_ tingui el significat de _patir_.


----------



## chics

Hola.

A Barcelona podem dir *patir* amb el significat de *preocupar-se*, a més del de _sofrir_. De fet és bastant habitual: 
_- Segur que puc...?_
_- Sí, sí, no pateixis._

A les Illes el que més es diu és *passar pena*, cosa que de vegades a la Península crida l'atenció, perque sona a estar trist (per la "pena", suposo) o a una cosa més forta (sofrir...), però no, és simplement preocupar-se o amoinar-se.
_- Ai, que arribarem tard!_
_- No passis pena, que tenim temps de sobres._


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

chics said:


> A Barcelona podem dir *patir* amb el significat de *preocupar-se*, a més del de _sofrir_.


 
Potser vaig errada, però a mi em fa la impressió que _sofrir_ es fa servir més aviat poc, si més no en el meu poble...


----------



## chics

Al meu també! Ho posava per distingir, per no dir que _patir_ pot significar amoïnar-se o _patir_; que no sé si queda clar...


----------



## tamen

panjabigator said:


> Sí que expliques molt bé Xupxup, i clar que no m'amoïna quan em corregiu!  Per cert, no em consto perquè ha de ser "en castellà" i no "a castellà."  Em pots explicar-ho?





Això ja fa dies que ho vas escriure, però també em sembla que no te n'han dit res.

És un formidable disbarat creure que a tota preposició "en" en castellà hi correspon invariablement "a" en català. Explicar-ho seria llarg, però intento improvisar un parell d'idees sense pretensió d'exhaustivitat.


en determinacions de lloc, davant noms de lloc, d'article determinat masculí, femení, singular o plural, és _preferible_ "a" allà on el castellà diu "en". Viuen *a *Barcelona, dinen *a *casa, sopen *al *menjador,
davant d'article indeterminat, algun, cap, etc. (aquest etcètera l'hauria d'omplir, ho reconec), és _preferible _*en*, però a Mallorca fan *a*: es va ficar *en *un bon embolic, viu *en *un quart pis, està interessada *en* les ciències exactes, és especialista *en *música barroca. Sobre això, però, cal tenir en compte allò del "canvi i caiguda de preposicions"

per simple economia i per tradició, és més normal dir "sóc *al *magatzem" que "sóc *en el* magatzem", però totes dues formes són igual de correctes
la preposició *en *serveix també, i preferentment, per introduir el lloc cap al qual es produeix l'acció (llatí: in + acusatiu). Van pujar *en* aquella muntanya, Entrarem en *una* botiga,  quan entràvem *en* el cotxe
I... segurament hi ha moltes coses més a dir sobre això, però on les resoldràs millor és en una gramàtica, perquè ja sabem que les preposicions són un dels terrenys més pantanosos en totes les llengües –a part és segur que hi ha altres converses d'aquest fòrum en què això ja s'ha parlat, no?

Salut, Panjabigator i amics d'aquesta llista.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

tamen said:


> davant d'article indeterminat, algun, cap, etc. (aquest etcètera l'hauria d'omplir, ho reconec), és _preferible _*en*, però a Mallorca fan *a*: es va ficar *en *un bon embolic, viu *en *un quart pis, està interessada *en* les ciències exactes, és especialista *en *música barroca.


Personalment ho ignorava , Tamen. Llavors a Mallorca diuen _Es va ficar *a* un bon embolic_? I, això, passa arreu de l'illa? Hauré de "sondejar" els meus amics, coneguts i saludats de sa Roqueta!


----------



## tamen

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> [/list]Personalment ho ignorava , Tamen. Llavors a Mallorca diuen _Es va ficar *a* un bon embolic_? I, això, passa arreu de l'illa? Hauré de "sondejar" els meus amics, coneguts i saludats de sa Roqueta!





Bon dia, amiga!

Si entrem en qüiestions de detall, el més encertat és que ho demanis a les teves amistats de Mallorca –com ho podria fer jo amb les meves–, però el que és segur és que no diuen "Viu *en* un quart pis", sino "Viu *a *un quart pis".

I, rellegint-me, m'adono que almenys també hauria hagut de parlar dels demostratius, aquest (aqueix) i aquell. "S'estan *en *aquell poble des de fa anys", "Trobareu un estanc *en* aquest mateix carrer", etc. 

Sobre tot això, la doctrina de Fabra és clara, magnífica, especialment a la _Gramática catalana_ (1912, escrita en castellà), però també a la Gramàtica dita "pòstuma" (1956).


I ho deixarem aquí, per ara.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Potser vaig errada, però a mi em fa la impressió que _sofrir_ es fa servir més aviat poc, si més no en el meu poble...


 


chics said:


> Al meu també! Ho posava per distingir, per no dir que _patir_ pot significar amoïnar-se o _patir_; que no sé si queda clar...


 
Chics, que després m'ha vingut al cap que una paraula que sí que fem anar moltíssim (tot i que em fa la impressió que s'està perdent entre els més joves) és el participi del verb sofrir, sofert, en el sentit d'estoic.

Petons a París


----------

